# It all comes together.



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

One of my kids and his fiance, has/is doing very well for themselves. I talked to him a week ago, and he was sitting in the Boston airport waiting for a flight to Aruba. (What the hell??) 

Just in the last 4 months, they have been to England, Paris, Quebec, and Hawaii 2 times. I'm very proud that he has done well for himself and can make these travel plans. I told him he is doing it backwards. You work your ars off for 30 years, sock the money away, then travel. He's 30 years old and told me he wanted to do it while they are young and can enjoy it more. I am worried they will blow the saved finances and that nest egg will become sour. He assured me they are fine and not to worry. I do worry though, as any parent should. 

Any advice out here, or should I just stay out of his business and him enjoy life? He said he became disappointed in hunting in Utah after last years cluster phuck on the elk hunt and wouldn't hunt again in this state. Well, he is proving that and traveling now. 

Oh ya, They purchased a home 5 years ago just before the huge boom in the price war. They have that sucker paid for now and looking to buy more homes to rent out. The kid is brilliant for sure, but what do you do?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The only thing you should do is tell him to take you with him every once in a while!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> The only thing you should do is tell him to take you with him every once in a while!


I can't afford to call and ask. In all honesty, I've traveled to places I wanted to go and I've no desire to go out of the USA now.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is the new idea in life, enjoy it while you are young. A good friends kids have been to more countries and places than I have and they are still in their 20's. They work a while and then play. Really not a bad way to live. I'd just stand back and tell them to have a great time. 

My idea of what everyone should do with their life was something like this. 

Once out of high school all kids would go directly into the military for a minimum of 4 years. Then once out they could go to whatever higher schooling that they wanted to or not. Then work their rears off until they are 50 or so. The next 15 years until they were 65 or so they can do whatever they wanted to do. Then come back into the workforce and work until they drop.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Enjoy it. To me when your children succeed it tells me that they had a good upbringing, some great teaching and lessons in life. 

Great work..


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Since you asked... Be happy for him or you won't get calls when he is sitting in the airport or many other times. Unless a kid is struggling and asking for help financially, it really isn't any of the parents' business. 

I feel bad for someone who worked 30-40 years, didn't travel/hunt/fish/whatever, saved up their nest egg and then couldn't use it because of health or death. 

We went to England last month and it was cheaper than many DIY hunts I've gone on. Round trip, non-stop to Paris/Amsterdam from SLC was less than $350. It may have even been cheaper than that from Boston.

And Taxidermist- you said "We, (the wife and I) were looking for property near Fish Lake to build a cabin on. We had a budget of 1.2M for the property and cabin...." So it looks like you can "afford to call and ask". ; )


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

taxidermist said:


> Oh ya, They purchased a home 5 years ago just before the huge boom in the price war. They have that sucker paid for now…


This ^ shows a lot of responsibility. How many people do you know have their home paid off? I only know a handful.

If they were mired in debt and still living it up, that’s a problem, but that doesn’t appear to be the case. Sounds like they are doing very well for themselves, so good for them! I’d tell them to keep living the dream!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It's only money. Money happens. Life's short, then you die.

From watching my dad, you can make (several) fortunes while being too miserly to let yourself enjoy it in the moment in the aims of having just a bit more, only to have that money evaporate sure to circumstances mostly out of your control.

As long as they aren't coming along and asking you to bail them out, I can't imagine why any of their finances are anybody's business but their own.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Be happy for them. If they paid off their house in 5 years and travel like this then it sounds like they are savvy.

I traveled when I was young. It had long term financial consequences & it was the right choice. That's especially true after health problems in my 30s & what's basically an inability to spend much time outside in June & July now. 

You only live once, if they can travel & be financially secure more power to them.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I totally understand your concerns. That said, my wife and I regularly reflect on how grateful we are that both of our parents stayed 100% out of our business once we got married--no advice (unless we asked for it), no raised eyebrows regarding purchases, names we selected for our children, etc..., no judgement, no expectations on where we go for Christmas or any holdiay, nothing. We are so grateful for their example that we've committed to do the same for our kids when they reach that stage of life, which is coming soon. Good luck navigating everything. Parenting is friggin' hard.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sounds like you did a great job at raising a financially responsible person! Getting out of debt, especially on a mortgage, is a huge win! Now, instead of paying someone else, he’s allowing his money to work for him.

Tell him that you love him and are proud of the man he has become. Life’s too short to worry too much about money.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a family relative, young... making loads of $$$$ ... bought a house, new truck, fancy big toyhauler, toys etc. Blew alot of $$$ on hunts and whatnot. Just looked like he had life by the tail. Well today his life is very different, Divorced, sold the house at a loss, sold the trailer at a loss, sold mostly everything... at a loss. Trying to start over. Its rough watching it go down... the biggest mistake people make when tapping into the "gravy train" is thinking its always going to be that way. They never seem to save money for the rainy day... or even consider whats going to happen when the gravy runs out.

IMO I think people completely under-estimate how much $$$ is needed to cover medical costs later in life. I was recently prescribed two new medications totaling $1100 a month. I laughed when the pharmacy gave me the estimated cost... told the Doctor "Not going to happen, try again". They found generic equivalents for under $5 per month (try to convince me that's not a kick-back scam from the drug mfgs).

But... its insane the costs of medical late / later in life. We're watching my mom burn almost $4k a month in assisted living plus medical on top of that. 

Somewhere is the middle ground, between enjoying life vs covering needs. And its different for everyone.

Our family loves simpler and more frequent trips locally. Camping all around the state... it just costs gas, propane and hotdogs. We usually camp 5-6 weekends a year camping, double that hunting / fishing / sand dunes etc. We do save and make a bigger trip every few years (doing Alaska this year for halibut / silvers). But, costs are rising so fast IDK how long we'll be able to justify that (the rental car alone was $1100 for half a week!!!).

With all the talk of stag-flation / recession... it seems like money is going to be tight going forward for 4-5 years. That's going to derail a lot of peoples saving plans (if people even have that anymore). All I know is my retirement is down 20-25% since the start of the year... that's painful to look at. But, another way to look at it is stocks are on sale so its a good time to smartly invest (I think the market has a bit more to fall... so its smart to build some cash to jump in depending on what things look like come end of year).

-DallanC


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Do it while you can if you can ! where only here for a good time! not a long time !


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Packout said:


> Since you asked... Be happy for him or you won't get calls when he is sitting in the airport or many other times. Unless a kid is struggling and asking for help financially, it really isn't any of the parents' business.
> 
> I feel bad for someone who worked 30-40 years, didn't travel/hunt/fish/whatever, saved up their nest egg and then couldn't use it because of health or death.
> 
> ...


You don't need to bring that up. When I save money for something, it is earmarked for that purpose. I've saved before for something and it never happened. As soon as I spent that money for something else....BINGO, the original opportunity came up and I missed my chance. 
I think the wife has forgotten about looking for a cabin property now. She hasn't said anything for some time now. 

I am very proud of what my Son has made of himself! I just wish the others would have been more vigilant in better decisions. Oh well, they'll figure something out eventually.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

He's already snuffed out a mortgage and is now moving on to world travel at the tender age of 30? Sounds like he should be the one handing down life lessons not receiving them. When he writes a book let me know. I don't need any outdated boomer advice from Robert Kiyosaki or Dave Ramsey. Just razzin' ya, boomers! 😜


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

When it comes to finance, money management, investments, and knowing how to "pick" the right investment, it takes some energy and thinking, that less than the majority population wants to invest. Some are just scared of a monetary loss. If it were easy, we all would have enough money to use as tinder to stay warm in the winter. I also know that you either have a mind for it and understand how it works, or you don't. This kid has the mind and understanding. He also began to put money away in a retirement fund at the age of 16.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Any of them have any kids ??
Just wondering. 
The kids tend to change everything.
They are kind of expensive. But, very worth it when you are older. 
Wouldn’t trade my girls for all the trips in the world. 
My girls all turned out great, and are very successful. 

But, I’m kind of stupid emotional these days.

Im not knocking what they are doing at all. 

An old boss taught me many years ago:
Whats good to ya, is good for ya.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2full said:


> Any of them have any kids ??
> Just wondering.
> The kids tend to change everything.
> They are kind of expensive. But, very worth it when you are older.
> ...


He and one other son, are the only ones that dont have kids. "YET"

I've mentioned that I'd like to have more grandkids, and hopefully grand boys to carry on the last name. So far, I have three boys and two girls for grandkids. I love everyone of them and spoil them as much as I can.

I focused on my Carrere and investing to make it more comfortable for my family. Spent as much time with them as I could, and I believe the return of my family investment has been well worth it. As far as family....I am a very wealthy man.

Granddaughters are a special kind of "thing" for some reason. They hold a special place in my heart. Have you ever played "dress up" with a 6 year old granddaughter and let them put clown dust on you and paint your nails? You have to try it if you haven't!!


----------



## NDAR15MAN (Sep 10, 2020)

All good things can come to end. All it takes is one phone call from the boss to come to his office or HR Mgr meets you at the door and says we need to talk. You go through Hr lady’s office door and you see a brand new 20x20x16 cardboard box with your name on it. Tell your son make sure you have 12-18 months of emergency fund CASH he can get his hands on. Don’t ask how I know. MD


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

NDAR15MAN said:


> All good things can come to end. All it takes is one phone call from the boss to come to his office or HR Mgr meets you at the door and says we need to talk. You go through Hr lady’s office door and you see a brand new 20x20x16 cardboard box with your name on it. Tell your son make sure you have 12-18 months of emergency fund CASH he can get his hands on. Don’t ask how I know. MD


I thought you could practically get away with murder and not even get warned in todays job market.


----------



## NDAR15MAN (Sep 10, 2020)

Will I think we are in a recession. Biden has not admitted it yet. Things can change very fast in the job market. Always nice have a good reserve is all I am saying. MD


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

NDAR15MAN said:


> All good things can come to end. All it takes is one phone call from the boss to come to his office or HR Mgr meets you at the door and says we need to talk. You go through Hr lady’s office door and you see a brand new 20x20x16 cardboard box with your name on it. Tell your son make sure you have 12-18 months of emergency fund CASH he can get his hands on. Don’t ask how I know. MD


He's "self employed" so, unless his wife gives him the boot....

I witnessed the "box tenure" once. I was sitting in my office and HR had shown up early, was caring not one, but four banker boxes. Placed them at the door of the offices across from me. Then a police officer showed up.  (I was in the office an hour early that day) Needles to say, I jumped up and got the hell out of there and visited a couple jobs for a while. I went back in about two hours later and four coworkers were gone just like that. It was cheaper to let four people go, eliminate a branch of the structure, and contract that branch out. I still converse with them now and again. One packed up and moved to Louisiana and has a great job, better pay and benefits to go with it. He only has three or four years left until retirement.

That sucks what you went through NDAR! I could only imagine the pitt your stomach.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MrShane said:


> I thought you could practically get away with murder and not even get warned in todays job market.


NO... a RESOUNDING NO!!!

Things shifted HARD and FAST about 2 months ago. We're under a complete hiring freeze trying to get costs under control and avoid layoffs (and we NEED people). Inflation is hitting us and our customers hard. And we're an industry leading company with 1600 employees in my division only (my company has over 90,000 employees).

Most major companies are in the same boat, hiring freeze or starting layoffs. Its shocking how fast things turned around.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

DallanC said:


> NO... a RESOUNDING NO!!!
> 
> Things shifted HARD and FAST about 2 months ago. We're under a complete hiring freeze trying to get costs under control and avoid layoffs (and we NEED people). Inflation is hitting us and our customers hard. And we're an industry leading company with 1600 employees in my division only (my company has over 90,000 employees).
> 
> ...


I’m sorry to hear that…I’ll sure that’s stressful. Hang in there.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> NO... a RESOUNDING NO!!!
> 
> Things shifted HARD and FAST about 2 months ago. We're under a complete hiring freeze trying to get costs under control and avoid layoffs (and we NEED people). Inflation is hitting us and our customers hard. And we're an industry leading company with 1600 employees in my division only (my company has over 90,000 employees).
> 
> ...


That sounds like a TOUGH situation. Sorry to hear that. None of us ever really know what tomorrow may bring


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Meh... I'm in kind of an irreplaceable position on a core team... for a few more years anyway. I'm not stressed. There's some plusses, they sent me to work from home for Covid years ago and I never went back. I got final approval to make it permanent earlier this year. Sold my commuter car at the peak of the market as I didn't need it anymore. Roll out of bed get online and work till noon, work out, take a shower then work until 4:30 then go do whatever in the evening. 

I'm not complaining at all. 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Layoffs are picking up around the nation:









Goldman Sachs plans to cut thousands of workers. Here are the other major US companies that have made cuts in 2022, from Amazon to Twitter.


Goldman Sachs has become the latest major company with plans to slash its headcount as business growth slows and costs increase.




www.businessinsider.com





-DallanC


----------

